# 2011 M3



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Well system is almost done. I am having issues with the factory system maxing out the bit one inputs, but for right now its the only choice i have until I get my mObrige DA1000.

Well my front end is almost done. Horns mounted and playing. The 5x7's sound SO GOOD.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

CD2 Mini Horns
ID XS 5x7 mids ( 2ohm )
Arc Audio 15" subs free air
Arc Audio 4150 amp for horns
Arc Audio XXD1000.1 1 per sub
ID Q700 for 5x7's

Installed by the crazy man they call Matt.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

M3 w/red leather = nothing but goodness! 

im in....


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

How are them 5x7's workin out for the low end extension?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

u finally got it sorted out that night?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Trunk pics?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Trunk pics?


its there, he posted it...just a wall really you cant see much, totally stealth  car looked sweet in person.

b


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, nice car, nice equipment. More pics please!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> its there, he posted it...just a wall really you cant see much, totally stealth  car looked sweet in person.
> 
> b


Oh yea,oops my bad.Thats some nice work.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll take more pics of the install in a few days. The 3" grills are actually stock grills.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sexy car....


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

M3's are hot. Sick ride man.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Gotta luv that rear end


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice ride. What are the speakers in the upper part of the doors?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

strakele said:


> Nice ride. What are the speakers in the upper part of the doors?


Those are the stock speakers.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks debadged


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Question, being free air, how do the 15's sound? Do they still play the lows like they would enclosed?


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Great build. What are your crossover settings?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

GSlider said:


> Question, being free air, how do the 15's sound? Do they still play the lows like they would enclosed?


It goes SUPER low. its damn impressive. A few people where listening and swore there was a big box in the trunk.


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

How is the Bit1 wired into the car? I'm guessing you have the higher end BMW stereo with the digital interface? Thus the mobridge?

That's where I'm struggling with my car... to really do a system I'd need to drop a lot of money on the mobridge or another digital integration unit.

p.s. looking good so far. I still like that carbon fiber leather trim.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What's protecting the 5" x 7" in the doors?

thanks for sharing


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful install, are you using the Arc Audio 4150 in 2 channel bridged or just leaving 2 channels unused? I have the same CD2 horns in my car and I am looking at amps to run them, I never considered the Arc's, I will add that to my shopping list.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

TEGBOY said:


> Beautiful install, are you using the Arc Audio 4150 in 2 channel bridged or just leaving 2 channels unused? I have the same CD2 horns in my car and I am looking at amps to run them, I never considered the Arc's, I will add that to my shopping list.


I am only using 2 ch on the 4150 but i will be replacing it with a soundstream SA120 amp.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

brocken said:


> How is the Bit1 wired into the car? I'm guessing you have the higher end BMW stereo with the digital interface? Thus the mobridge?
> 
> That's where I'm struggling with my car... to really do a system I'd need to drop a lot of money on the mobridge or another digital integration unit.
> 
> p.s. looking good so far. I still like that carbon fiber leather trim.


As of right now im using the speaker level in of the bit one. It works but you run into clipping because the factory EPS system of the BMW exceeds the 40v input of the bitone. I just ordered a DA1000 and should be using the toslink in of the bitone to get everything sounding good.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> What's protecting the 5" x 7" in the doors?
> 
> thanks for sharing


As of right now nothing. If something happens to my 5x7's though i will be kicking Matt in-Da-nuts for not finishing my grills.


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

TMR said:


> As of right now im using the speaker level in of the bit one. It works but you run into clipping because the factory EPS system of the BMW exceeds the 40v input of the bitone. I just ordered a DA1000 and should be using the toslink in of the bitone to get everything sounding good.


If you don't mind me asking, how much did the DA1000 set you back?
It sounds like that's the ideal way to integrate stereo into the digital system... just not cheap.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

brocken said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did the DA1000 set you back?
> It sounds like that's the ideal way to integrate stereo into the digital system... just not cheap.


I got it for $600. Figure with the bitone you will spend around $1200.


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice bro! I'm running a pair of the same subs in 12s and I love em'. I bet it sounds incredible.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

audioanamoly said:


> Very nice bro! I'm running a pair of the same subs in 12s and I love em'. I bet it sounds incredible.


If you are in LA, you should come by the shop and take a listen. Its pretty damn impressive.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Update on the system. So i installed a mObridge DA1 and wired it into the bit one. Sound wise it sounds really good. No where near as sweet as the AGW+ was in my 335 but its the best i'll get in the M3. Of course, there are issues. I am really hoping its a defective unit. After the car goes to sleep when you turn the car back on the car goes into a boot loop where the idrive will not boot. The only way to get it to boot is to power the DA1 off for 10 seconds then back on. After that it works fine again until the next time it goes to sleep. On the tuning side, the midbass and subs are starting to break in and are sounding better and better. Soundstage is wide and out towards front of the car. its amazine how well the horns image.










This is what the unit is doing...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJu-xNxgpZs


----------



## tseng2394 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice, how do you like Arc?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

tseng2394 said:


> Nice, how do you like Arc?


They sound good, are small, have tons of power and dont over heat. I can not complain at all.


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

Where is your shop at? PM me the address, I'd love to come by and hear this thing.


----------



## boltcd (Sep 26, 2011)

do you have any pics of the subwoofer install process?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice to see other people building in the E92 M3. I have an white one myself that I am upgrading.. More pictures from the luggage compartment?


----------



## aboof (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you ever solve the boot loop problem? Curious before I go that route myself. Thanks!


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

aboof said:


> Did you ever solve the boot loop problem? Curious before I go that route myself. Thanks!


Yes I have a perfect working firmware.


----------



## aboof (Jul 6, 2008)

TMR said:


> Yes I have a perfect working firmware.


So mobridge solved it with a firmware update to the DA1000?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I've been sent many firmware and I report the issues. The have been real good on fixing them. Now, my only complaint is the bit one.


----------



## aboof (Jul 6, 2008)

TMR said:


> Yes I've been sent many firmware and I report the issues. The have been real good on fixing them. Now, my only complaint is the bit one.


Cool, thanks for the info man.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought i had posted pics of the install. Guess not.


































I am making some changes, switching to a different processor because i really dislike the bit1.


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

Why the 5x7s in the door? Were you that impressed with the sound? Where are they crossed?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

redsun said:


> Why the 5x7s in the door? Were you that impressed with the sound? Where are they crossed?


I wanted more cone ares than a 6" so i decided to do a 5x7 in that space. Sounds amazine and blends in perfect with the horns.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Those 5x7's look at home in that area of the doors much more than a round driver. I like how you thought outside the box with the 5x7's.Are you planning on grills?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What don't you like about the BitOne? I had to replace my DRC once (last year) and now I seem to be having power supply issues. I think my next step is going to be the new Arc processor (if it comes out before I order my amps and subs), or maybe a DEH-P99RS or DEH-80PRS if I can figure out a good way to get XM, and it can cross stuff over like I want.

Jay


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

Why not a Helix P-DSP or C-DSP? WHy not get the Jehnert door panels?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, I had forgot about this. The car has had some changes. Its now wide bodied and we are putting a pair of Aura 18's in there. The door pods are now ported on the 5x7 and I play them down to 70hz without any issues. Im also now running a Rane RPM28.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh and what this forum is about......


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear God man...that wide body kit is so badass. Love the 18's too. Keep us updated, I wanna see more.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

A PAIR of Aura 18's ?? Holy **** man....
That car is absolutely one of the sickest things I've seen on this site. Can you post up some more pics please?


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

that is a sick car...more pics plz


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

TMR / Slek

There are some more pics. Its still not don't, working out wheel issues and such, but you get an idea. I also fixed the links of the front end speakers at the beginning of the thread. Now, the 5x7's are in a ported enclosure and they play solid down to 70hz. Before with the Arc 15's, the car did a full spectrum 135db spl. Not just bass, full range. Its a lot of fun. 

If anyone on here knows of or someone selling an amp, I am looking for a class AB amp that will do 1000-1500 at 4 OHMS!!! Please keep an eye out for me. 

All work on stereo is done by Matt Bogardt.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

TMR said:


> TMR / Slek
> 
> There are some more pics. Its still not don't, working out wheel issues and such, but you get an idea. I also fixed the links of the front end speakers at the beginning of the thread. Now, the 5x7's are in a ported enclosure and they play solid down to 70hz. Before with the Arc 15's, the car did a full spectrum 135db spl. Not just bass, full range. Its a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


that is gonna be a tall order. even 90s Class A/B didnt have many that did that kind of power.

PPI A1200
Hifonics Zeus or colossus

I think linear power made something that big.

If you are willing to consider Class D, then two ZED minataur strapped will do about 2400 @ 4ohm.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

minbari said:


> that is gonna be a tall order. even 90s Class A/B didnt have many that did that kind of power.
> 
> PPI A1200
> Hifonics Zeus or colossus
> ...


Im looking for a PPI a1200.2, Orion SX2250 or a kicker ZR1000. But any others i'll entertain. These subs are dying for power. I have a class D amp on them that does 2500 at 1ohm so im sure its only doing 600-700 and it sounds like a class D lol. Of course a Tru Hammer would be killer but no one wants to get rid of one and if they do, they want a fortune.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

TMR said:


> Im looking for a PPI a1200.2, Orion SX2250 or a kicker ZR1000. But any others i'll entertain. These subs are dying for power. I have a class D amp on them that does 2500 at 1ohm so im sure its only doing 600-700 and it sounds like a class D lol. Of course a Tru Hammer would be killer but no one wants to get rid of one and if they do, they want a fortune.


I have a PPI A1200.2 I have thought about selling but never put too much effort into it.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Just get a 2 channel amp and bridge it on the pair of 18": 
Sony XM 2000R Car Amplifier MSRP $4000 Sony ES XES Very RARE The Beast | eBay - WARNING, it's very big and heavy lol 
SE 2300 Arc Audio Amp 2 Channel 1800 Watt Sub Amplifier | eBay 
Hifonics Colossus Series VII Old School Monster Amplifier Hi Fonics Series 7 806576217398 | eBay old school power - some say this is one of the best amp to use on a subwoofer 
Soundstream HRU 2 1800 Watts Class A B Human Reign | eBay 

Kelvin


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> I have a PPI A1200.2 I have thought about selling but never put too much effort into it.


PM me your asking price!!!! I would love a 1200.2 I ran a few of them in the late 90's.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Just get a 2 channel amp and bridge it on the pair of 18":
> Sony XM 2000R Car Amplifier MSRP $4000 Sony ES XES Very RARE The Beast | eBay - WARNING, it's very big and heavy lol
> SE 2300 Arc Audio Amp 2 Channel 1800 Watt Sub Amplifier | eBay
> Hifonics Colossus Series VII Old School Monster Amplifier Hi Fonics Series 7 806576217398 | eBay old school power - some say this is one of the best amp to use on a subwoofer
> ...


Agreed. Definietly a cheaper route and you'll still get the performance.

This would be killer too: http://mosconi-america.com/as3002.html


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Agreed. Definietly a cheaper route and you'll still get the performance.
> 
> This would be killer too: MOSCONI America | AS 300.2


If I wanted to buy a Mosconi amp, it would be this one: MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 1

Kelvin


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> If I wanted to buy a Mosconi amp, it would be this one: MOSCONI / GLADEN AUDIO America | Mosconi Zero 1
> 
> Kelvin


Not sure what the price difference is between them though?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

A white Zapco Studio 500 would look nice in that car.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Not sure what the price difference is between them though?


Don't know either but the price difference, I'm sure, is not small 

Kelvin


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

TMR said:


> TMR / Slek
> 
> There are some more pics. Its still not don't, working out wheel issues and such, but you get an idea. I also fixed the links of the front end speakers at the beginning of the thread. Now, the 5x7's are in a ported enclosure and they play solid down to 70hz. Before with the Arc 15's, the car did a full spectrum 135db spl. Not just bass, full range. Its a lot of fun.
> 
> ...



Holy **** man your car is nuts! Love the 18's 

If you are looking for some old school amps find yourself a Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.5. For newer amps check out the Phoenix Gold Elite series. ZPA's are my favorite.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Well i picked up a PPI 2350 and it sounds GREAT!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Your car causes me to bow down in admiration, keep doing what you're doing. I as well as others would love to see more on the audio aspect current.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn! That is one super nice car you have there.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

TMR said:


> Well i picked up a PPI 2350 and it sounds GREAT!


Holy moly thats a sick car. How have I not seen you Around?

you should have picked up my 2350...we are local to each other. Either way, glad you are happy. Someday I would love to hear that beast.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

jeez. i dont know how i missed this thing.

totally rad bro. some ppi black arts would go real well with that car. must be nice to have matt bogardt install and tune your horns LOL.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

vwdave said:


> Holy moly thats a sick car. How have I not seen you Around?
> 
> you should have picked up my 2350...we are local to each other. Either way, glad you are happy. Someday I would love to hear that beast.


Where in SoCal are you?

www.tmrmzine.com/m3/slek <-- im always adding pics.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

OK Guys, Now im looking for a large 4CH amp to power the horns and the 5x7's. I was thinking a PPI to match my 2350 but I want at least 150x4. What do you guys think?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Matching amplifiers would be nice. I don't remember PPI making a 4 x 150 watts. You could find a pair of 2150s for your power requirements. Did you get the PC series or the Arts?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I picked up a PC2350 so I was thinking a PC4100 I just don't know if it will be enough power for the midbass. The horns take no power so that doesn't matter. The Cadence amp I have now works well and is doing a minimum of 150x4 but it doesn't sound the best. So now im looking for a good sounding powerful 4 ch.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The PPI PCX-4125 does 4x125 so it's close. But if you want a good sounding, powerful 4 channel, check these out:

Zapco Z-150.4
Zapco ZX-200.4
ZAPCO "The Driving FORCE"


.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

TMR said:


> OK Guys, Now im looking for a large 4CH amp to power the horns and the 5x7's. I was thinking a PPI to match my 2350 but I want at least 150x4. What do you guys think?



The Z-150.4 should do you pretty good there. It will do 4x150 @4ohms and 4x250 at 2ohms. So your horns get 150 each and the 2ohm 5x7's will get 250 each.

If you want high power in a class A/B, look for a stout 2 channel that you can bridge for high 4ohm power. Check out the Zapco Z-400.2 for your Aura's.



2 Channel H-E SQ Full range class A/B
RMS Rated Power @ < 0.05%THD
Power @ 2Ω: 2 x 670 watts
Power @ 4Ω: 2 x 400 watts
*Bridged @ 4Ω: 1 x 1340 watts*
Or if you want something used and lower priced, I have an Arc Audio 2500-CXL which does (underrated):
2x270 @ 4ohms
2x525 @ 2ohms
1x1050 @ 4ohms bridged
<.05% THD


----------

